# Sanity check please



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an old 105 BB Italian thread I'm removing. The drive side fixed cup is reverse thread?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

No. It's the same as the non-drive side; righty-tighty, lefty-loosey.


----------

